# Donkeys and Goats



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

We have six mammoth donkeys (that we trail ride) the smallest a 13.5 hand Jenny (Aliza), the biggest a 16.2 hand gelding (Jaxon). All our donkeys are in with goats (73). Two different pastures, this has been the case for over ten years. Donkeys can make excellent guardians for numerous animals. The only time we ever had a problem was years ago when "Jaxon" was an intact Jack. When the testosterone was flowing he might get a little rough with some of the "Boys". We neutered him and this behavior stopped within a few months. We have never seen any rough stuff from any of the other geldings or jennys. I recommend donkeys as guardians for goats, they will run stray dogs and coyotes to the fence line. I would not use an intact jack with animals significantly smaller than the donkey. Any donkey that has been abused should be rehabilitated before putting them in with your goats. This should not take long being donkeys are docile creatures by nature (they do not tolerate violence). We currently have 43 working Pack goat wethers that are in with "Jaxon" and another gelding (Festus). The other pasture has does and kids and the other donkeys, along with an Anatolian Shepard (who just killed a coyote in our pasture 2 weeks ago). Leave the Horns on ! posting.php?mode=post&f=13#


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the valuable info. I have heard of donkeys that had been used guarding sheep and goats being turned loose in TX because drought conditions had made ranchers reduce their flocks, so they didn't need the donkeys anymore. There are many former guard donkeys looking for homes there, apparently.

I have had my goats around mules, horses, and donkeys a few times. These were just camping trips and day trips, and the equines were kept tied up or closely controlled, so it was never a real problem. Once they got over their initial spookiness about the goats, everything went ok. But I never completely trusted them.


----------

